# Upgrade Complete =)



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hey everyone just posting up my completed upgrade.

ill add more pics after i get an alignment tomorrow :thumbup: 


















after 4 hours of me getting mad at my car installing these my car is finally dropped.

right now the car has a 3finger gap on all corners , and the car rides almost like stock ... i love my teins 

_*EDIT : more pics * _


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I would say they look nice.. but heck, most car parts look nice when new. 

I get a bit frustrated when I do my own work and things aren't going 100% right, but in the end it's usually worth it. :thumbup:


Oh what the hell. Looks good. Enjoy.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what went wrong? 4hrs is a looooong time. I remember when i upgraded to the coilovers it took me 45mins. considering i had all the tools necessary.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> what went wrong? 4hrs is a looooong time. I remember when i upgraded to the coilovers it took me 45mins. considering i had all the tools necessary.


it took long because i dont have the pillowball mounts ( yet  sometime this week ) so i had to disassemble all the original struts and get the mounts  and the fact that i worked by myself for the majority of the time until my friend came later on


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you stole my wheels  

looking good


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

very nice..i was thinking of getting those..but instead i got agx struts and tein stech springs,koni bump stops, and front n rear strut bars


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

more pics added to 1st post 

today i got an alignment and some new tires. ... im now riding on 205/50/15's ... much better now :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

are those ss ?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

they are the Tein Basics (in his sig)...


btw... omega, the 200 is looking amazing, i love everything about it.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looks sexy and damn i love the lip


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

looking good, you have a sweet ride.....damn i want some Teins!!! nay, im gonna get some Basics, by the end of the year dammit!!! just a heads up cuz im gonna be bugging you for help.....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good man. Car looks beautiful. The ride quality of the Teins makes you realize they're worth the $$$. Keep up the good work.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks for all the kind words everyone :thumbup: 

and since im so pround of my car now , heres one more shot


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> i love my teins


Me too!  It reminds me of when mine were brand new..



The ride is lookin' really good though, keep up the work. :cheers:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

_*Bump !*_
...another upgrade complete... the fog light mod 


















enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lookin good man! Keep it goin


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> lookin good man! Keep it goin


and on it goes 
here is my current upgrade as of this afternoon

















_*crystal clear headlights*_ , courtesy of LIUSPEED


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that looks hott



so are u gonna be selling the old headlights now? cuz im interested


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

They look sweet. how much did Liu turn you upside down and shake out of your pockets.........lol


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Looking real nice :thumbup: Keep it up


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i didnt turned him upside down and shake out his pockets cuz he aint got nothing in there.... hehe..

:thumbup:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

LMao I was wondering how long it would take you to reply to that.............


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha.. i do have another occupation to make some cash ya know.. lol


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Planting Tu-lips?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh yes planting tu-lips HAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sorry for the jack Omega.....lol


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> Sorry for the jack Omega.....lol


lol no prob guys

'nother pic :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride OmegaManEX


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> so are u gonna be selling the old headlights now? cuz im interested


sure why not they have the silverstars in them too .. make an offer 


B14_Stealth said:


> nice ride OmegaManEX


thanks


----------



## johnse-r (Oct 26, 2004)

whats the max drop on the coilovers? and where did u buy the stillen lip?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

johnse-r said:


> whats the max drop on the coilovers? and where did u buy the stillen lip?


according the the Tein website the max adjustment range is -3.6in Front and -2.9in Rear

The stillen lip cap be purshased from stillen  
at this link
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&Brand=&id=22858&page=1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> sure why not they have the silverstars in them too .. make an offer



aww...why u gotta put the pressure on me to make an offer? lol


----------



## johnse-r (Oct 26, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> according the the Tein website the max adjustment range is -3.6in Front and -2.9in Rear
> 
> The stillen lip cap be purshased from stillen
> at this link
> http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&Brand=&id=22858&page=1


 thanks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

love the lamps
damn i want those
being broke sucks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

looks just like my old car  cept a different bumper.

ok, here's the question. How much better are the SS-coilovers over the basics. i may end up doing basics if I nerver get the chance to save up for the SS ones.

and install time mostly depends on whether you have to take the shock assembly apart and how tight the nuts and bolts are. I've had a project take me 2 days b/c I could not get the rear shocks off.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Finally the last mod for my car for a while 

_*HS CAI*_

















heres what i can say about the HS CAI ... its GREAT! ... noticable power gain, and a meaner growl than the JWT popcharger, and now my car sounds like my friends SE-R with a JWTpop and HS Header. 



oh yea one more thing to add .. my car passed smog with all the mods .. yay!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good. you didnt have to move the battery though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my god, I keep saying it, but everything you do is so close to what I did to my car:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v160/jsaxophone/old car/DSC01205.jpg


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

he is biting. cept he has a big boy manual haha JK justin


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

lookin nice as ever Omega
definitely one of the better B14s out there


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

prolly my favorite one, besides yours RADIOACTIV


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

appreciate it man
yours is looking really good these days too
i have a real soft spot for black 200s (had one also)

but props to Omega (this is his thread afterall)
you really keep things clean, simple, and nice


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i need yalls rims! i also need omega's lip dammit. dont make me come there and steal it haha


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i need yalls rims! i also need omega's lip dammit. dont make me come there and steal it haha


you need se-r wheels eh? i may be selling mine (with out tyres) because i am looking for a 200 se-r and ill get the wheels with it. but thats a while down the road, and you live in FL. but yes very nice car indeed. not another, radio, and omega, all your cars are clean as hell :thumbup: keep it up..........get a car domain radio!!!!!!!! i know you just got married but.......bah! you need one. radio is the main reason i bought se-r wheels :thumbup: i love how his car looks. speaking of how are those new wheels comin? the ones you needed tyres for?


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

Great looking car mate CONGRAT"S :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sell me yours dammit


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cept he has a big boy manual


ahah. nice car btw


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i need yalls rims! i also need omega's lip dammit. dont make me come there and steal it haha


I think I'll be putting my car in the garage tonite, and maybe a nice set of wheel locks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I think I'll be putting my car in the garage tonite, and maybe a nice set of wheel locks


lol. and you have the hot ass bronze ones :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> speaking of how are those new wheels comin? the ones you needed tyres for?


im getting them PC'd
probably bronze/gold


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> im getting them PC'd
> probably bronze/gold


backed down on the red idea? bronze/gold......................you scare me..........i feel like an older pete lives in texas lol i love bronze/ goldish wheels. :waving: the you still need to find a buyer for your se-r wheels! pm notanother! :thumbup: shipping from TX to FL would be far less than md to FL


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
im gonna have the valve cover and wheels done in gold/bronze

(sorry for the jack)

but back to Omega
i got to looking, how much was the lip installed/painted/everything?
it looks real nice :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

LOL! Thanks for all the comments guys :thumbup: 

heres one more pic of me after the CAI install during a test run in the canyons 









as for the lip, it was $150 for the part and $110 for paint and install


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> but back to Omega
> i got to looking, how much was the lip installed/painted/everything?
> it looks real nice :thumbup:


x45

i love the clean look of a stock bumper but the lip makes it just alittle different/ sportier. nicly done


do i spy a rex?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> x45
> 
> i love the clean look of a stock bumper but the lip makes it just alittle different/ sportier. nicly done
> 
> ...


thanks  

good eye on the other car .. close but no haha .. its a 2.5rs or as everyone around here like to call it .. " the cleanest wrx conversion on a civic " :loser:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammit i love your lip....grrrrrrr


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> thanks
> 
> good eye on the other car .. close but no haha .. its a 2.5rs or as everyone around here like to call it .. " the cleanest wrx conversion on a civic " :loser:



dont tell me carlo took that pic lol


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Looking good, when I installed my cai I noticed a differents myself. Also sounds sweet. Im also looking for a set of SeR rims for winter rims so I could take off my 17's


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> dont tell me carlo took that pic lol


Yeah I took that pic while driving just got a RHD conversion done.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah Omega sell me those cams and that lip... looking good brotha


----------

